# 2 questions sur la mémoire



## Norrsken (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Deux questions sur la mémoire: 
Certains G5 sont équipés de mémoires Non-Ecc. 
On peut modifier la mémoire en ajouant des barrettes ECC ou Non-ECC.
1- Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire et quelle est la différence entre les deux, sachant que Apple propose ce choix sans précision supplémentaire?
2- Lorsqu'on commande un G5 avec 512 Mo de mémoire et que l'on souhaite l'augmenter jusqu'à ... 2 Go (ne soyons pas pingre), est-on obligé de conserver cette 512 Mo livré d'office et y ajouter une autre 512 Mo + 1 Go; ou peut-on la changer par une 2 Go; ou 1 Go + 1 Go?


----------



## power600 (21 Novembre 2005)

- l'ECC c'est un mode de correction d'erreur dans la RAM. C'est nécessaire pour certains usages professionnels où il y a impérativement besoin que l'ordinateur fonctionne sans connaitre le moindre pépin, quitte à ce que ça ralentisse légèrement sa vitesse.
C'est pas nécessaire pour monsieur tout le monde, tant que la machine est stable.

- Sur les G5 les barettes sont mise ou retirées par paire si je me me trompe pas alors si tu prends 2 Go t'auras 2X1 Go ou bien 4X 512 Mo


----------



## MarcMame (21 Novembre 2005)

JFE a dit:
			
		

> 1- Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire et quelle est la différence entre les deux, sachant que Apple propose ce choix sans précision supplémentaire?


Sans répeter ce qui vient d'être dit, si tu ne sais pas ce qu'est la mémoire ECC, c'est que tu n'en a pas besoin... 
1/ Elle est (beaucoup) plus chère.
2/ Elle est légèrement moins rapide.
3/ Au cas où l'envie t'en prendrait, le mode ECC ne fonctionne que si TOUTES les barrettes sont ECC. Dans le cas contraire, ce mode est désactivé.



> 2- Lorsqu'on commande un G5 avec 512 Mo de mémoire et que l'on souhaite l'augmenter jusqu'à ... 2 Go (ne soyons pas pingre), est-on obligé de conserver cette 512 Mo livré d'office et y ajouter une autre 512 Mo + 1 Go; ou peut-on la changer par une 2 Go; ou 1 Go + 1 Go?


Toutes les barrettes sont amovibles. Tu pourras donc les retirer pour en mettre de plus grosses plus tard si la place te manque.
Les barrettes fontionnent par paire de taille identique. Ton mac sera donc livré avec un minimum de 2 barrettes préinstallées.
512Mo = 2 barrettes de 256Mo


----------



## Norrsken (21 Novembre 2005)

Merci à vous. C'est la réponse que j'attendais. Merci.
Mais tant que vous êtes là, j'en profite:
Quelle est la différence entre une carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 6600 et une NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT, sachant qu'elles font 256 Mo toutes les deux?


----------



## MarcMame (21 Novembre 2005)

JFE a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la différence entre une carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 6600 et une NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT, sachant qu'elles font 256 Mo toutes les deux?


La même différence que si tu demandais : Quelle est la différence entre un G4 et un G5 sachant qu'ils ont 256Mo de ram tous les 2 !


----------



## Norrsken (21 Novembre 2005)

Marrant. J'ai compris.
Merci.


----------



## silvio54 (21 Novembre 2005)

attention 
le nouveau G5 a 512 soudé sur la carte avec un socket pour une seule barette!
soit tu rajoute 512, 1 ou 2 Go! pour atteindre au plus 2.5 Go

silvio


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Novembre 2005)

silvio54 a dit:
			
		

> attention
> le nouveau G5 a 512 soudé sur la carte avec un socket pour une seule barette!
> soit tu rajoute 512, 1 ou 2 Go! pour atteindre au plus 2.5 Go
> 
> silvio


Tu parles de l'imac, il existe aussi le powermac


----------

